# Calling all OFRF Gear owners... leakage issue.



## CJB85 (4/6/19)

Hi guys

I bought a used Gear a little while back and for some reason, it keeps leaking after a short while.
I have tried wicking it in a number of different ways, but no change.
I have taken it apart again and there is some rough wear on one of the AFC ring O-rings, could it be this??

The flavour is good and I don't get any dry hits, so I think the wicking is pretty decent, but this has me completely stumped. I first notice a droplet in the corner of the AFC opening, but by that time a bunch of liquid has already collected between the atty and the mod.


----------



## Faheem777 (4/6/19)

Have you tried wicking it the dam method?


----------



## CaliGuy (4/6/19)

Have you checked to make sure the 510 Pin securely screwed in, no need to force it tight just make sure it is screwed in all the way. Also check that the decks positive and negative terminal are not loose or wobbling usually a sign the 510 pin is not tight.

Then next stop to check is the o-ring that fit on the deck where the bottom of the glass tank fits. This bottom o-ring can allows juice to seep out the tank and dribble down past the AFC Ring making it look like you are leaking through the AFC. Just replace it with a new one and test again.

The o-rings that hold the glass tank on any RTA should always get a bit of eLiquid or straight VG as lube, the effects of screwing everything together on a dry o-rings will wear things out quickly.

If it’s none of the above you may have a issue with your wicking, not enough cotton to fill the ports. It is easy to check if you have to little cotton by unscrewed the deck to see if there is any eLiquid close to the airflow hole under the coil. Any liquid here is going to go through the hole and out the AFC.

Also don’t rule out condensation, which is basically vapor that has turned back into a liquid. Condensation is usually caused from not enough heat through the coil to vouporise the eLiquid efficiently and also something that occurs when vaping outside in winter or cold weather, simple science here is the hot RTA deck and chamber cool rapidly from the cold air and cause condensation buildup inside the chimney section which dribbles down and out the airflow underneath the coil.

Honest the GEAR RTA is such a simply designed Atty, no much to look for when things go wrong and wicking is A simple approach, thread trim and tuck. No need to thin out the cotton on a 3mm coil but I would fluff the cotton slightly on a 2.5mm coil is it could be a tad to little cotton.


----------



## CJB85 (7/6/19)

Hi everyone, thanks for all the advice... So here is what steps I took during the week.
1) I went to Vaper's corner and inspected one the the Gears they have on the shelf. It turned out that the one I bought had an o-ring missing in the top cap. I have no Idea if this had any effect on the leaking (maybe some effect on the pressure in the tank?), But I replaced it and I actually think the flavour has improved, but this could be placebo effect.
2) I cut the cotton even a bit longer than I have been doing, thinned them out quite a bit (it was just too tight to get all the cotton through the ports without doing this. After tucking them through the ports, I used the tip of my curved tweezer and tried to fluff/spread them a little down in the juice well. It has gotten better in terms of dry-ish hits disappearing and it has not leaked (yet). I still have no clue if it was the wicking, o-ring or the combination that worked, lol, I am happy though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/19)

Glad to hear @CJB85 
Sometimes tanks can be mysterious 
Hope it continues working well


----------

